# Leased Car - Mileage Tax Deductible?



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I lease my car every 3 years. When I turned my last lease in I only used 11,000 miles of my allotted 36,000. I have been ubering for the last few months just to run the mileage up. Are those miles tax deductible since it's a lease? I thought they would be but was informed in another thread they might not be eligible.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

McLovin said:


> I lease my car every 3 years. When I turned my last lease in I only used 11,000 miles of my allotted 36,000. I have been ubering for the last few months just to run the mileage up. Are those miles tax deductible since it's a lease? I thought they would be but was informed in another thread they might not be eligible.


To use the standard mileage rate, you must *own or lease* the car. If you want to use the standard mileage rate for a car you lease, you must use it for the *entire lease period.*


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> To use the standard mileage rate, you must *own or lease* the car. If you want to use the standard mileage rate for a car you lease, you must use it for the *entire lease period.*


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes - they changed the rules about 5 years ago, for people that had 5 or more vehicles. I don't recall the specifics, but in short, the answer is yes.


----------

